# Don't know what to do anymore



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

My two guinea males have been living together for almost 2 years, until recently they started fighting a lot so I separated them, giving each one its own cage but letting them run together :blink:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

your problem is the females, they can smell the females and are fighting for breeding rights, while ever they can smell female im afraid you will not get them back together.

nuetering them may work, but it may not, it has always worked in my experiance when boars have been fighting for mating rights.
but if you are taking that aproach, you may be as well to split the sows and bond a buck to a sow, (once neutered of course) there is much less chance of fighting


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally i wouldn't neuter them unless you plan to place a female in with each, it's VERY unlikey to make them more tolerant of each other and will basically be a waste of time and money, based on my experience with guineas ... and I have a fair bit.

If you don't want more guinea pigs, you will simply have to keep them apart, if males really start to fight they can cause a LOT of damage to each other.

Hope this helps? Any more questions just ask


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could try keeping them totaly seperate for about a month, and letting all the smell of female go from the house, and give them chance to forget their fall out, and there is a slim chance, if you take it as a fresh bond, that they may go back together.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest i think its too soon to try popping them together again, they need a chance to forget they are friends and start to miss each other


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah tika and taz (both now dead) used to live together till they fought, taz initiated it, i made the desicion to castrate and pair with girls though, unfortunatly taz lost his girlfriend and the descision was made a few weeks later to reshuffle the groups, we decided to try the boys together again, they got on fine from then on

i would wait about a month from when you first split them if you can, then pop them together somewhere thats totally neutral to them both


----------



## dazie (Jun 17, 2008)

I personally would leave it a bit longer until the weather warms up, then you can pop them out in a neutral space where there are no boar smells.

If they are indoor pigs already then you could bath them making sure you do their rear end scent glands. That way they have both lost their boar smells. Whilst they are running around disinfect their hutches etc so all smells have gone from there. 

I haven't ever been able to rebond boars that have fallen out, I have enough room for them to live alone but still be able to see other guineas and when they are out in the summer they are next too each other. I have bonded different boars as in babys with adult boars successfully but it does take time and some times it needs to be over a period of a few days rather than just hoping they will get on straight away.

I really do hope it works out for you, just a note neutering them will not do anything as its not the same as neutering a dog or cat. Neutering just removes the baby making abilities. Best only do that if you are going to bond them with a female. 

Good luck I hope it works out for you, I find it some upsetting when they fall out!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

dazie said:


> I personally would leave it a bit longer until the weather warms up, then you can pop them out in a neutral space where there are no boar smells.
> 
> If they are indoor pigs already then you could bath them making sure you do their rear end scent glands. That way they have both lost their boar smells. Whilst they are running around disinfect their hutches etc so all smells have gone from there.
> 
> ...


Great advice given here :thumbsup:


----------

